# name that weed



## bonnie lass (Nov 3, 2004)

Here is another weed, new to my yard this year. This is the "field" version of a common garden plant.


<a href="http://imageshack.us"><img src="http://img160.imageshack.us/img160/5872/pcsc17ch.jpg" border="0" width="640" alt="Image Hosted by ImageShack.us" /></a>

Here's a close up:

<a href="http://imageshack.us"><img src="http://img266.imageshack.us/img266/421/pcs19rt.jpg" border="0" width="640" alt="Image Hosted by ImageShack.us" /></a>


----------



## moonwolf (Sep 20, 2004)

I see that wild flower up here usually as a late summer or early fall blossom. 

I'm going to take a wild stab at calling it a wild Aster? 

( keeping fingers crossed to see if I can keep my 1000 batting average...)


----------



## Wildcrofthollow (Apr 20, 2005)

It looks like bachelor's buttons to me, at least that is my guess.

Centaurea cyanus (I had to really dig out a few books for the name, it is not in my usual wildflower books.) Bacheolor's buttons have escaped around here. In my digging, I found out is is one of the knapweed family (if this is bachelor's buttons) We have spotted knapweed coming out our ears here, terribly invasive.


----------



## bonnie lass (Nov 3, 2004)

It does look like both aster and batchelor buttons, but don't "pin" your hopes on it


----------



## Wildcrofthollow (Apr 20, 2005)

darned if I know then....

I can see that it really doesn't look like bachelor's buttons now I look at it real good. hmmm.

sorry the "pin" thing wasn't enough of a hint for me. 

well, I'll cogitate upon it. but if someone else knows it I wish they'd say something.


----------



## bonnie lass (Nov 3, 2004)

That's it, Jesducky. Field Scabious, Knautia arvensis, related to the pincushion plant and (surprisingly :shrug: ) in the teasel family.


----------



## Vera (Aug 22, 2003)

I was going to say Skabiose, a wildflower that grows all over fields and meadows in my native region in Germany  After reading the last reply, I guess that the translated name is basically the same after all (never heard or read it though until now).


----------



## jesducky (Dec 21, 2004)

I wouldn't have figured it out without your clue! :goodjob: The basal rosette doesn't look anything like teasel. Taxonomy can be really strange ....


----------



## Wildcrofthollow (Apr 20, 2005)

Very cool guys, I have heard the name, but never seen this plant.

I just checked my "atlas of the VA flora" and it doesn't list anything in the Knautia genus, so it must like colder weather. Pretty thing though. Wish it did occur here.

Thanks bonnie lass! :goodjob: 

David


----------



## Turkeyfether (Dec 10, 2004)

I don't know what the name of it is, but I know that every 2 weeks,or so,our Magnificent God displays a new,beautiful,fresh WILDFLOWER here in the Pa. mountains! This is one of them that I am enjoying!Isn't He GREAT!! Isn't He fun?? I just LOVE HIM! He makes me smile so! Also,He sent beautiful little jellyfish into my pond to awe over.Harmless little guys pumping their feet(?) this way & that,transparent & beautiful.


----------

